# Harry is starting to turn his nose up at his kibble... should I be concerned?



## kevin bradley (Aug 9, 2009)

Hey guys, Harry(about 8-9 yrs old) is suddenly starting to refuse kibble. Admittedly, I've been really bad about giving him treats lately... especially if I'm eating chicken or turkey...I typically give him some. Also, I had a box of Honest Kitchen I was mixing in w/ his food that he loved... well, its gone now so I'm no longer mixing it in. 

He's not refusing it completely. He'll mess w/ it, sometimes refuse it... sometimes eat it but slower. I'm worried because he's never done this...even when getting treats now and then. He used to stick his entire head into the bag when I first opened it. I'm concerned.

Do I just wait him out?.... and how long before I get concerned?


----------



## Kibblelady (Jul 13, 2012)

Kevin it could be anything from illness, to yes wanting the Honest Kitchen back to simply noticing the food itself may be off (fats start to break down and a dog will smell this long before we will.) What food is it? Is it something guaranteed so you can return it for a new bag?


----------



## kevin bradley (Aug 9, 2009)

Cherri,

He started doing it with Tims food a bit ...and I'm now working thru some Fromm and he's doing it. I don't think its the particular brand of food... My hunch is that it is due to too much good stuff but I'm still concerned. 

I did test him on some turkey(real turkey meat) and he gobbles it right down....

So if he will still gobble down real meat, does that mean he's fine even if he turns his nose up to his kibble?

I'll wait him out and not give him any more treats if thats what I need to do.


----------



## Kibblelady (Jul 13, 2012)

No, even the dog with the fullest stomach on the planet will still gobble up your turkey offering  Dogs by nature are opportunistic feeders and will gorge themselves when food is available to them. The kibble issue could be he is getting what he needs and isn't hungry as kibble is not as enticing as turkey. How are his stools? Energy level and weight? Any vomiting etc? You are on the right track if nothing is wrong medically in withholding treats etc.


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

He wants something entirely different if you get my drift.....LOL


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

I tend to think too, that as long as everything else about him is the same, he's just missing the other food that he loved so much. There's no way he'd starve himself to death though. I know the feeling though, it's the same look I get from the other half every time I put his dinner down in front of him!


----------



## kevin bradley (Aug 9, 2009)

thanks guys. He still seems pretty spunky... no vomitting, nothing really out of the ordinary. 

I went home for lunch today and watched him pretty close. I gave the guys some lunch and he went to his bowl, ate a few pieces of kibble... mouthed a couple and dropped them on the floor. He then just sat in the kitchen looking at me.... waiting for something else. Tell me if I'm wrong, but this seems to be every indication of a spoiled Dog just waiting for something better.


----------



## GoingPostal (Sep 5, 2011)

Probably, wouldn't you? Kind of like how my dogs on kibble used to gobble up anything I threw on the floor. Now that they get raw, if it's veggies, they ignore it or spit it out and they suck at cleaning up little scraps of meat or blood, not worth the effort anymore I suppose.


----------



## kathylcsw (Jul 31, 2011)

GoingPostal said:


> Probably, wouldn't you? Kind of like how my dogs on kibble used to gobble up anything I threw on the floor. Now that they get raw, if it's veggies, they ignore it or spit it out and they suck at cleaning up little scraps of meat or blood, not worth the effort anymore I suppose.


I am noticing that my dogs won't lick up blood or raw egg anymore if it gets on the floor. I guess it is old hat to them now and they would rather eat it from their bowls.


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

I think we've all just got spoilt rotten little dogs that have no idea how good they have it.


----------



## monster'sdad (Jul 29, 2012)

you are spoiling him and probably changing foods too often

too much love

did it get warm suddenly in Michigan?

If so, a sudden increase in temperature will definitely curb an appetite


----------



## kevin bradley (Aug 9, 2009)

yeah, you guys were right. one day of no treats and Harry is back on the kibble. 

I know, Monster... I just got caught in a food buying/testing frenzy and grabbing deals on the net. I'm leaning towards just setting up Petflow to deliver once/month with Tim's food after I work thru the Fromm I have. Then I won't be tempted to mess w/ food.

Sorry for the post... just an overly concerned owner I guess. Harry is my soul mate.



Yeah, record temps this week in the midwest. I think they were all over the country actually. I need some damn snow so I can start snowkiting though. We barely see any snow in lower MI any more.


----------



## paw4x3 (Dec 2, 2012)

I had one thought that I don't see anyone else mentioning. Have you checked his teeth and gums? If he is having dental issued then the kibble may hurt when chewed. Just a thought. Good luck.


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

Oh yeah, good point, especially if he's been eating softer food.


----------

